# How to heal paws bottom?



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everyone...

This is Diva


Her and I spend about 7 days a week in wooded trails. Terrain varies, but it is rocky, muddy and grassy. 
Average miles of trekking for the both of us is 14 a week (includes runs and hikes). Diva sprints up steep hills and whatever is in her way. 
Although she loves this no matter how hurt she gets, as she seems truly impervious to pain....I feel horrible about how messed up she gets. Recently her paws have been a real mess with blisters, sores and cuts. (I myself experienced this on my very own feet and is something you just learn to live with). How do I make her paws stronger? I plan to take her out in the winter. 
Here in Western PA it is snow and ice. 
*Questions*

1.How do I heal her sores on paws? (At moment using Pure African Shea Butter, blue lotion dressing and Destin Butt Paste, because of zinc oxide..thing is she licks it most times)

2.Should I equip her with canine boots/musher butter for huskies? (for winter outings).

3. Since she is not a snow dog, should I use some coat for her body?

Below...see pix of her paws...they are better now


4596.jpg Photo by Artermix | Photobucket

P.S.
Still not sure why the image does not work.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww poor pup! here is the pic above (its the IMG code you need to copy)









Bag balm is great, but this works well (you will need to cone or collar your pup to not have her licking the area clean) Natural Organic First Aid Cream, Ointment for Dogs - Dr. Harvey's

you can totally try the booties for pups. these have had good results with a couple friends: Ruffwear Grip Trex? Dog Boots

My boy is hard to fit, like a lot of big chest skinny bum dogs can be, these are AMAZING I have the rain coat and the fleece pullover I use when its under 30
Chilly Dogs - Outdoor gear for Active Dogs - Dog Coats

Good luck I hope your pups feet heal and you can still go out and have fun in the future!


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh...thanks!! I appreciate about the img 

and YES, I will try those boots. I want to know if there is anyone in these forums that runs their APBT in winter for few miles and if they have tips. 
Mine is a power house....that's all she wants to do is run. Could not care less if the route was paved with dogs....but the sores on her feet are an issue.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Slowly upping her exercise to naturally toughen her paws will help, you can also use mushers. 
My dog has the softest feet known to man and it took me 3 weeks of slowly upping his walking to get his feet decent enough to handle serious exercise. 
He recently went on one of his normal runs and blew out both his front pads :/ for no reason at all

I would also recommend the ruffwear booties, I will probably be investing in those once we move to PA lol

This happened in a matter of seconds for no reason, since he has soft feet I check his pads every few minutes.. I suggest you check your dogs too and stop when you notice them becoming red, so she will toughen naturally as well as using the mushers etc


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh wow!!! ....well I should have mentioned it that her milage has been progressively gone up for 5 months. She went from zero miles and being home bound (almost) to 1/4 mile...1/2...and did two 7 milers. This in the span of 5 months. The paws injuries came out when she begun climbing rocky hillside, like a goat. She does all this on her own since she is totally free on trails in the back of the woods. 

Those pictures of the paws of your little one are so much worse than mine. I will get those products tho.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea my dog has seriously bad feet lol, anything that can go wrong with him will go wrong.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

good posts from others.
my boy is a tender foot but he loves hiking. if we are sticking to the trails he's usually fine. but he carries ruffwear booties in his pack just in case we come across alot of gravel or sharp rocks. or even ground cover that is prickly.
if your roads are salted in the winter i suggest mushers secret. salt can really tear up his paws. if not, bag balm is what i use.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

After you heal 'em up...........

TUF-FOOT - Dog Paw Care, Foot Care, Horse Hoof Care. Foot Pad and Skin toughener-Protect and toughen your dog's paws.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Roads and concrete are terrible on a dogs feet anyway, salt or not lol but yes after you get them healed up try one of the few things suggested to put on the pads which should help and if not invest in some booties.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

hmmm....but my dog does not go on pavement. mostly trails. But the rocks and climbing hills does that.


----------

